# Got my new steed for the stable



## cyclingfiend21 (May 12, 2008)

So 4 weeks ago I was hit by a car. Thankfully I am ok. Unfortunately my frame was wrecked but my parts were still good. So last week I pulled the trigger and ordered the 5.2 Pro framset.

5.2 Madone Pro Frameset (Sz. 52)
Dura-Ace Cranks
Dura-Ace Shifters
Dura-Ace Rear D.
Ultegra SL Front D.
Sram Red Brake Set
Selle Italia SLR Troy Lee Design Saddle
Race Lite Bontrager Alloy Bar 40cm
Truvativ Alloy Stem 100mm
Speedplay Light Action CroMo Pedals
Zefiro K52 Carbon/Alum Wheelset w/Power Tap SL Wired

Unfortunately for my heavy wheels the bike is around 17.38lbs

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/cyclingfiend21/NewTrek/photo?authkey=KBmZQR3Ph5s#5201566199831800274"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/cyclingfiend21/SC-s5lCnKdI/AAAAAAAAABg/kLbaaFTkWek/s800/IMG_0851.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/cyclingfiend21/NewTrek/photo?authkey=KBmZQR3Ph5s#5201566251371407842"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/cyclingfiend21/SC-s8lCnKeI/AAAAAAAAABs/zo2LaKAfDoI/s800/IMG_0852.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/cyclingfiend21/NewTrek/photo?authkey=KBmZQR3Ph5s#5201566281436178930"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/cyclingfiend21/SC-s-VCnKfI/AAAAAAAAAB0/PsE7Ee5d1Gw/s800/IMG_0853.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/cyclingfiend21/NewTrek/photo?authkey=KBmZQR3Ph5s#5201566410285197874"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/cyclingfiend21/SC-tF1CnKjI/AAAAAAAAACU/RwjZayTU154/s800/IMG_0857.JPG" /></a>


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool, but what's with all the electric tape on the top tube?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

Those must be some really heavy wheels. I wouldn't have expected it to be close to that weight at all.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Cool!

Couple questions: 
-How are the SRAM Red brakes? (compared to DA)
-Why not just go with a DA fd for an all DA build?

Congrats, have fun with her
zac


----------



## cyclingfiend21 (May 12, 2008)

SleeveleSS said:


> Those must be some really heavy wheels. I wouldn't have expected it to be close to that weight at all.


6.8lbs for the front and rear wheels with tires, skewers and tubes


----------



## cyclingfiend21 (May 12, 2008)

It was the only clamp on FD that the bike shop had, i had a DA braze on but did not want to go with an adapter.
Brakes are nice. I had cheapo brakes before on my old bike so these are a nice change.


----------



## cyclingfiend21 (May 12, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Cool, but what's with all the electric tape on the top tube?


Hard to make a nice install with the Powertap cables.


----------

